# MCTIP WIN SVR 2008 R2 Lab study Help



## Merozz (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi ~ I am studying to take the MS MCTIP test. (Failed it once already). I want to find a way to study Windows 2008 R2 server "lab style" on my PC. Trying to think of a way to do this.
1. Virtual Hard drive?
2. Separate USB Hard drive?
3. Mount a drive (ISO DRIVE AS VIRTUAL CD?)

OR is there a better way? (I can get a copy of the OS from TechNet Membership).

I am running Win7 ULT 64 OS w/24 GB RAM, i7 Intel 960 Bloomfield 3.20 GHz & NVIDIA GEforce 570 w/1 /Terabyte HD & I built MOD 1 1/2 years ago.

TIA Marcia
PS I have used Microsoft online Labs. They are timed and don't allow the freedom I would like to study.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Seems like a very odd question from someone looking to get certified for a server operating system.

Most companies virtualize their servers. You should be familiar with those technologies.


----------



## Merozz (Mar 16, 2009)

DH That was real helpful. Did you read the part about where I failed the test? I don't work for a company....that "virtualize" their servers. Right now I am just a Field Tech for IBM. A+ & Network+ Certs. I am TRYing to get familiar with Virtual that is why I asked the question. I pretty much know HOW to do it just don't know which way to go and I need to DO it to learn it. YOU are one of those techs people are talking about that is icy and Godlike.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It would seem you're not familiar at all with virtualization since your only reference to it is a "virtual hard drive" which doesn't mean anything other than something like VHD file with data. That doesn't get you Windows Server.

Hyper-V
VMware
VirtualBox


----------



## Merozz (Mar 16, 2009)

Perhaps you do not understand what I am looking for. Maybe I worded it wrong. The links you left are nothing like what I am looking for....which is a place I can LOAD Windows Server 2008 R2 and use it as a training tool...while not affecting my OWN pc with the commands. I do NOT want to set up a server...virtual or otherwise for a business or any other reason other than to learn. I know that a VHD is used as file format for a virtual machine or I was thinking I could load a ISO of the OS ON the VHD. I did not post here to be criticized. I posted here for help and advice. IF you cannot offer any without "very odd" replies then do not post back to me please!!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You can't run Windows Server from an ISO file. You would install Windows Server in a virtual instance using one of the applications I posted a link to.

That *exactly* how people study for certifications.

I don't know of any company that offers Windows Server OS server farms for public use. The licensing would be a nightmare.


----------



## Merozz (Mar 16, 2009)

OK I went back to them and yes I can use 2 of them. I thought I had to pay for them or they were ads since there was nothing saying "Here is what you need".

I can get _Evaluation_ Win Svr 2008r2 for 180 days and should be enough. Downloading it right now along with VirtualBox, which I used a LONG time ago and forgot about. I have downloaded ISO files and then mounted the image burned it....but just things like Office & WinXP. If this doesn't work I will have to build a little server and use that.

 "That *exactly* how people study for certifications."
Finally! That is *exactly* what I wanted to know. Thank you! I have been "testing" online and learned nothing but robotic answer memorization and not really _learning_ what I needed to know.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Good luck with your studies. I hope your test goes well.


----------



## Merozz (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks PJ


----------

